

Show HN: Intro to Vagrant Screencast - WestCoastJustin
http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/4-vagrant

======
WestCoastJustin
Sticking my toe in the water to see if anyone is interested in sysadmin/ops
screencasts. Feedback is what I'm looking for. Does the style work? Talking to
fast? Does it make sense?

